# Strawberry Pulled Pork



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Need some brainstorming.  I am entering our local Strawberry Festival Cook Off, and I am planning on doing my pulled pork with a Strawberry BBQ Sauce.  

I would like to add some sort of Strawberry flavoring to the pork pre smoke (marinade, injection, or something)  The cook off rules require Strawberries be used in the recipe (since its a Strawberry Festival) so I want to up the flavor in the meat, besides just topping it with the Sauce.

I was thinking of adding some SB daiquiri mix to my finishing sauce and injecting it before rubbing, then letting it sit over night.

Any ideas?  Any help would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2014)

What about thinning a jelly to glaze with?


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

I was thinking of that option too.  Would I do that instead of a rub?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2014)

I use rubs very lite anyway.

Rubs a little but you  want the strawberry to shine through.

What about marinade in the thinned jelly too?


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

That was another thought, but I read a couple posts that stated marinades and pork butt are kind of not normal practice.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2014)

Inject the thinned jelly?

I am just throwing out ideas.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

I appreciate the help c farmer.  That's exactly what I'm looking for is some brainstorming...


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2014)

Try to inject chunks of berries?


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to thin out a jam with some cider and vinegar, and inject it.  then rub it and let it sit for a day.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds good.  Do a thread on it.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

I will be.  I'll be getting pics from start to finish.


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure if you plan to foil or not, but if you do maybe add a little strawberry soda?
Using jelly as a glaze works well--i always spread some peach jelly on when I do pork. Makes it look shiny and adds a nice sweetness. And its fun to watch the jelly oooze down the sides as it warms up. Don't be afraid to lay it on heavy/often for something big like a butt.
Good luck. :-)


----------



## foamheart (Jun 16, 2014)

How long till the cook? Got a week?

It'll take a week to pull the color and flavor, it will be a bit sharp not having any smoothing time. But I got a couple a gallon jugs here that shows not only can it be done but its dang good!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur

Not too sure about strawberries and Pork but........ a nice strawberry glaze would be good too. Make sure and strain/filter jams if you plan to inject it does plug up a big needle!


----------



## wolfpackpilot (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm.. I don't think strawberry injections would be a good idea.  The sugars could potentially turn into a rancid taste.  I would try mixing strawberry purée, with brown sugar and or molasses.  Then use this as a basting paste during the last 3-4 hours of smoking.  The strawberry flavor could caramelize with the sugars, and create a very nice sweet crust.  Maybe.... 

Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip4f (Jun 17, 2014)

Use a good strawberry liquor. I have a ham receipe that uses this and works fine.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 19, 2014)

So, here goes the test.  I marinaded the butt in a strawberry rum marinade I came up with.  The marinade tasted great.  It marinaded for about 24 hours.  Then I put on a strawberry rub to help get a nice crust.  Just put it on, now wait and see.  I'm going to add a Strawberry Glaze during the last couple hours.  The one on the left is the Strawberry Pork, the right is my usual pork that I will also add the glaze to.  That one is just a back up in case the flavor of the marinaded one just isn't right.

My son is also helping out.  Never to young to learn the art of cooking meat.













photo 1.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 19, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 19, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 19, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 19, 2014


















photo 5.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 19, 2014


----------



## pappapig (Jun 19, 2014)

Very interesting, anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2014)

I will be watching.   Good luck.


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't wait for the results! Enjoy cooking with your son. Someday he'll grow up to BBQ "just the way dad did." :-)


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 20, 2014)

So, a couple hours shy of 205 I pull out the butt and apply the Glaze...  I did remove the Fat Cap at this point.  I figure by this time most of it has melted into the meat, and I wanted the glaze to get maximum contact with the meat.













Glaze.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 20, 2014


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 20, 2014)

After the rest, I pull this out...   YUMMM!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Post Glaze.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 20, 2014






Came out looking SOOO GOOD


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 21, 2014)

Next it was time to digit and prep for the contest.

First looks...



















smoke ring.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 20, 2014






The Pull...













Pulled.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 20, 2014






and the Presentation...













Presentation.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 21, 2014


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 21, 2014)

The results you ask?

So juicy and tasty!!!  It was to die for.













Winners.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 21, 2014






I got 2nd place in the Adult Main Dish Division!!!













Medal front.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 21, 2014


















Medal back.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 21, 2014


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 21, 2014)

... And Brady (my son) tied for second (but they gave him 3rd place medal) in the Youth Division Chefs Choice for his Strawberry Cream Puffs...













photo 1-1.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 21, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 21, 2014






It was a good day!!!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome outcome!  Got me thinking about pork and some berries now.


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 21, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your son! Sounds like you guys had a great time. :-)


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks like it turned out great.


----------



## rgacat (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats to both of you fine chef's.

Ronnie g.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrads to you both what a great experiance to spend with your son.

Dan


----------



## foamheart (Jun 21, 2014)

Sure looks like fun, and its great to cook with another chef, especially from the same family.

Great Job on innovation and fatherhood!


----------



## skully67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats!! that pork looked very good!

Thanks for the Qview


----------

